# un portable dans la soute d'un avion???



## nico/ (4 Janvier 2006)

dites, je me demandais si c'était vrai ou une légende que les écrans de portable gèlent dans les soutes d'avion... j'ai 4 ordinateurs à transporter et ils n'accepterons jamais que je les prenne avec moi en cabine...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2006)

si ils ont résisté au bagagiste, et que la soute n'est pas chauffé et pressurisé tu aura 4 écrans changer


----------



## tedy (4 Janvier 2006)

Perso si j'étais toi je ferai pas cela  

Je viens juste de deballer ma valise (et ce n'est pas la premiere fois, c'est à chaque fois pareil...)
J'ai ramené des conserves de fois gras avec moi  et bine tu verrais la tronche qu'elle ont... c'est pas beau à voir, alors qu'elles étaient bien callées dans mes vetement...

Bref moi j'evite de mettre des ordis en soute....


----------



## cedcrow (4 Janvier 2006)

surtout pas la soute !!

Arrange toi pour les mettre dans un minimum d'espace possible et explique ton cas au guichet ils feront pas d'histoire.

Tu sais sur les vols interieurs tu peux prendre une valise (genre à roulette et bras telélscopique) + un portable sans problèmes alors je pense que ça devrait aller.


----------



## richard-deux (5 Janvier 2006)

Les bagages à mains sont autorisés jusqu'à 8 kilos par personne.
Je prendrai, si j'étais toi, les 4 portables avec moi.
Si tu dépasse les 8 kilos, paie la taxe mais ne laisse pas tes ordinateurs en soutes.  

Enfin, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## nekura (6 Janvier 2006)

En altitude de croisière sur un long courrier, la température extérieure chute facilement à -70°C. Si la soute n'est pas chauffée... je crains pour tes cristaux liquides.

Et puis, avant même d'entrer dans l'avion, il serait bien possible que ta valise disparaisse mystérieusement. Il faut vraiment éviter de mettre des choses de valeur dans une valise...


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Janvier 2006)

Je prends l'avion 6 à 8 fois durant l'année et jamais il ne me viendrait à l'idée de mettre un portable en arrière.

C'est sûr, je voyage surtout en Afrique, mais les voleurs sont partout. En arrière, quand personne ne voit, sous les rayons X, des fois, la tentation est trop forte.

Cette année, j'ai perdu mon couteau suisse. Chose que je perds presque à chaque année... J'ai perdu pour 500 dollards de pillules anti-palu, un radio-cassette de très bonne qualité. 

Les portables, c'est en avant. Moi, j'en transporte deux normalement. Et un vieux mandarine très lourd 

En plus, j'ai une mini de 3 ans. Mais ça double mon droit au bagage à main. Si tu voyages avec un ami, ça pourrait aider?

Normalement, tu as droit à 10 kg. Essaye de discuter. 

---

J'ai souvent transporté des bouteilles de vin, des bouteilles de bonne huile d'olive, de tamari, des choses précieuses et si c'est très bien emballé, il n'y a jamais de casse. C'est celui qui emballe qui est responsable, à moins que ce soi déballé en arrière...


----------

